# Water pressure



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

New home owner here. Anybody know how to increase to water pressure from you faucets. It's taking too long for me to get an inch of water down, not to mention that I want the water to shoot alittle further


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

You should check that the main water valve is all the way open and check the water pressure with a water pressure gauge. Mine is pretty low (52) and it sucks


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Are you on a well or community/city water? You can check how many gpm you are running and that may help to determine if the sprinklers are running at the right capacity.

To perform the test, time how long it takes to fill a 5 gallon bucket. Then divide 5 by the number of seconds you got during your test. Take that number and multiply by 60 to give you your gpm.


----------

